# Betting Combo of the day



## paul8209 (Jun 9, 2012)

Saturday June 9

Germany - Portugal, over 2.5
Criciuma - Goias , over 2.5
Jonkopings - Varnamo, over 2.5
Degerfors - Hammarby, over 2.5

Total odds 9.00 , Stake 2/10


EDIT: Links in signature only


----------



## paul8209 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lahti vs Haka – Wednesday June 20

Before last round hosts had a tough set of fixtures. They had the tough luck of encountering some of the best teams in Finland (Inter, HJK and Mypa, there are big chances that at the end of the season two those teams will sit in the first two places).

There were obvious problems in converting chances, even their coach Kautonen admitted that. But now they have a new signing, German midfielder Berndhart (he even managed to score past round). His arrival at the team seem to have given players a much needed confidence and will.
There are no new concerns in Lahti’s camp. Midfielder Taulo is the only one out, but this is not news.

Guests aren’t that bad as their league position says. Their main problems is their morale and the fact that they lose hope very rapidly when grey clouds appear. This happened past round when they lost at home to VPS. They dictated the rhythm in the 1st half but were inefficient and soft in the offense. Their efforts from the first half were in vain after the 2nd period started with a penalty for VPS. The game ended in that moment as Haka is not the kind of team that can bounce back.
No new injury concerns for Haka either.

The momentum belongs to Lahti no doubt about that. Their new signing invigorated the team, and at home they can be better than most their opponents.
Haka’s coach Ristila will have to work a lot on the morale and confidence of his players, work that will require some time and this game is too soon for them.

Lahti to win @ 2.25
Stake 3/10


Umea vs Varnamo – Wednesday 20 June

This is a game in which a draw won’t mean 1 point, but 2 lost points.
Even if the league is still a couple of games away from its half, the battle for survival isn’t neglected.

Coaches are aware that a draw would spell disaster for their teams (as they stated) so imagine in what this game will turn if an early goal will be scored. We will need memory pills to remember how many goals are scored…

Umea haven’t won a game since … many rounds, there are too many to count them all. But by winning this game all their sins will be forgotten (until next round…) Midfielder Wallerstedt is still out suspended for them.

Varnamo’s defense was just like a circus last round. Everyone seems to be sorry because of the result (lost 2-5) and hopes for better performances. They all know that the defense made silly errors that were easily punishable but in spite of that everyone keeps on talking about the offense. Coach Stahl in his interviews talks about attacking and scoring barely remembering that there are also 4 players in front of the keeper named “defenders”.

Under these circumstance, there’s no other possible outcome than over 2.5 goals.

Over 2.5 goals @ 1.75
Stake 3/10


Ljungskile vs Degerfors – Wednesday 20 June

As it was declared at the begging of the season as objective, hosts are promotion candidates this season.

Their game is lucid and pragmatic and in this manner they can clearly outplay most of the other teams in this league. They still have work to do as their away from home record shows, but when playing at home few teams will manage to leave with something.

Degerfors is in a clear downtrend. They find themselves in a morass now after 3 consecutive losses, games in which they, according to reports and highlights, they were dominated from begging to end.

Tough times are expected for the guests. They have to severely improve their game, to come up with new ideas or tactics otherwise the end of the season will catch them struggling in the same position. Forward Karikari is out injured, same as defender Olsson.

Ljungskile to win @ 1.6
Stake 3/10


Combo Bet – Wednesday 20 June

Umea – Varnamo , over 2.5 goals @ 1.75
Ljugnskile – Degerfors , home win @ 1.6
Lahti – Haka , home win @ 2.25

Total odds 6.3
Stake 2/10


----------



## paul8209 (Jul 1, 2012)

Who believes in miracles?

Because that’s what Intstituto will need, a miracle.

This is the 2nd leg between these two teams.
The first game gave us a clear picture on who’s the better team, the smartest team, the more pragmatic team.
Instituto tried to control the game from the beggining, they made great efforts in attempting to create but couldn’t find any open spaces in the compact and solid defense of San Lorenzo.
All their efforts were in vain.

San Lorenzo on the other side stood well on their feet, they kept their ground and made good use of their opportunities .
The margin could have been higher with a bit more concentration.

For this game Instituto won’t have any other choice but to control and try to create, so the scenario will most probably be similar to the first game.

Pushed from by the result from the first leg guests don’t really have much options but to proceed like in the first game. They can keep possession as long as they like but when it will come to converting, well.., here we’ll also have the same story as in the first leg.

Circumstances and quality should be seen at the end on the scoring board.

San Lorenzo to win @ 1.85 ; Stake 3/10


----------



## paul8209 (Jul 2, 2012)

Strange as may seem but all bettors in the world will have their eyes on this game today.

The reasons for that are actually simple.
Host demonstrated consistency throughout the first part of the season (especially at home). Many of their games were televised so everyone could have a taste of their playing style.
They are a true force in Sweden, mainly when playing at home.
They have the power to adapt their game so that it suits the weaknesses of their opponents.
There’s a perfect balance between compartments and because of that successfully manage to kill their games after taking the lead.
Defenders are strong on their feet and able to cope with any kind of pressure. They also receive much help from the midfielders and this makes their defense very stable and solid.

AIK also have a pretty impressive defense but when it comes to the power of converting that’s an entirely different story. They manage to reach the opposite half with nice efforts from the midfield but eventually lose tempo in their attempt of getting closer to the net.
This happens almost in all their games and I do not believe that in this short break they succeeded in finding a solution to this problem.
Also because of this many players are brought and used in the construction phase, even defensive midfielders, and that can be suicidal against a team like Malmo, a team that have the ability to stand their ground and exploit any open spaces.

The game should be boring until it reaches the 2nd half, when Malmo will invite AIK to push harder and eventually take advantage of the tunnels created.
The game should be successfully killed afterwards by the hosts.
There are several possible bets here: XHT/1FT ; 1-0 correct score ; or Malmo to win by one goal.
It is up to you to chose the one most suitable for your needs.
In case you are old school and prefer safety there’s always the straight win:

Malmo to win @ 1.75 ; Stake 3/10


----------

